# Pontiac Th350 housing hole?



## Tracto-man (May 31, 2017)

Took this tranny out of the '73 GTO. I assume its a 350? First tranny I've ever messed with so I don't know. No casting numbers on it anywhere. My mechanic said looks like a 350. Anyway, found some decent metal pieces in the pan so took it apart. Found the pictured hole just under where the shifter linkage hooks up to the valve. Is this supposed to be there? Or is the tranny case toast?

Planning on picking up a th400 tomorrow so this isn't needed for the GTO, just am wondering if I'll be able to use it for a trans am.

Thanks!


----------

